
Network Storage - jessaustin
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2016/12/20/Network-backup
======
brandur
Nice write-up.

I'm personally hoping to find something a little lighter than a dedicated
network appliance that will have to be powered and maintained, especially now
that we're in the era where a single 10 TB could conceivably hold all media
that a single person/family is likely to produce (within reason).

I'm experimenting with a single 10 TB disk attached to an old Mac and backed
up to Amazon Cloud Drive via rclone — it keeps everything I have accessible
locally, while also protecting against failures and accidental loss.
Admittedly, it'll be a pain to pull down my whole archive in the event of a
drive failure, but I've had pretty good luck with hard drives so far, so I'm
hoping that this will be a rare event.

